# Diablo Fan sucht Gästepass



## TraySheye (22. Mai 2012)

Hi Zusammen,

auch ich habe Inteesse an einem Gästepass und würde mir das Spiel kaufen, wenn es mir beim Antesten gefällt. Dann würde ich natürlich auch meinen Gästepass hier verschenken.

LG
TrayShy


----------

